# Grammodes breeding



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I picked up 3 small grammodes on Thursday 3/15, fish were between 1.5 and 2" total length. I put them in a 55 gallon grow out tank with lots of cover, just to let them hang out until they grow for a while. On Wednesday 3/21,while doing the first of my 2-day feedings I found eggs! Crazyness! I mean I know lots of cichlids breed when small but not THIS small. I mean these fish, for their potential size are tiny. Eggs hatched well, I didn't remove the fry because I wasn't ready for them. After all is said and done, today on 4/28, I've got about 20 1/2" fry left and ANOTHER batch of eggs. Here's shots I took of the pair before my camera broke with the eggs and alone and of the fry my buddy took a couple of days ago. No shots of the new eggs due to the camera breaking but I'm sure these will be viable too. Great parents so far, just waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

very nice man!!!!!!!!!! congrats! always nice to find a suprise like that and its great that they paired off so quickly and you know your male is 100% fertile lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice fish and they r breeders thats awsome


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grammodes actually dont get all that big, so I'm not extremely surprised. But that is really small, even for them. They're nasty too, so it's awesome that you have them paired up before they're big enough to really hurt each other!

Congrats and continued luck with them!


----------

